# Introduction



## Pinzgauer (Mar 31, 2022)

Good day to you all
I would like to introduce myself. I am a retired machinist I worked for many years in aviation after I did my apprenticeship in Switzerland. Since my retirement I enjoy building things in my shop. During my working life I had to make parts for others now I make things I like to make. I have a 9 inch utilylathe I got second hand from a school a few years ago. I also have a Tormach 1100 series 3 milling machine. 
All the best


----------



## Darren (Mar 31, 2022)

welcome aboard!


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## whydontu (Mar 31, 2022)

welcome from Vancouver


----------



## Doggggboy (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from Saskatchewan.
My dad added some Pinzgauers to the cattle herd in the 70's.
The stripes were cute but the damn things climbed like mountain goats.
It was a regular thing to go feed the cattle and have to chase them off the top of the 12 foot tall haystack behind an 8 foot fence.


----------



## Chip Maker (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## DPittman (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome nice to have you here.  We love to see pictures of projects that interest you.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from Saskatchewan


----------



## crittermutt (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from Sherwood park.


----------



## Canadium (Mar 31, 2022)

Hello from Hamilton! What part of the country are you from?


----------



## Pinzgauer (Mar 31, 2022)

Doggggboy said:


> Welcome from Saskatchewan.
> My dad added some Pinzgauers to the cattle herd in the 70's.
> The stripes were cute but the damn things climbed like mountain goats.
> It was a regular thing to go feed the cattle and have to chase them off the top of the 12 foot tall haystack behind an 8 foot fence.


Well that is a very interesting story about the Pinzgauers. My Pinzgauers are trucks made in the Pinzgau in Austria by Steyr Puch. They clime like you describe and now I know why they choose the name for the trucks. Fortunately for me they always need some care since they are 50 years old collector trucks. A mix between an aircraft and a Porsche that looks like a brick.


----------



## Pinzgauer (Mar 31, 2022)

Canadium said:


> Hello from Hamilton! What part of the country are you from?


I am on Vancouver island


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from Saskatchewan


----------



## Chip Maker (Mar 31, 2022)

Pinzgauer said:


> Well that is a very interesting story about the Pinzgauers. My Pinzgauers are trucks made in the Pinzgau in Austria by Steyr Puch. They clime like you describe and now I know why they choose the name for the trucks. Fortunately for me they always need some care since they are 50 years old collector trucks. A mix between an aircraft and a Porsche that looks like a brick.


Looks Unimogish!


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 31, 2022)

Pinzgauer said:


> Well that is a very interesting story about the Pinzgauers. My Pinzgauers are trucks made in the Pinzgau in Austria by Steyr Puch. They clime like you describe and now I know why they choose the name for the trucks. Fortunately for me they always need some care since they are 50 years old collector trucks. A mix between an aircraft and a Porsche that looks like a brick.


Wow I like that truck.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from Gatineau Quebec.


----------



## Proxule (Apr 1, 2022)

Pinzgauer said:


> Well that is a very interesting story about the Pinzgauers. My Pinzgauers are trucks made in the Pinzgau in Austria by Steyr Puch. They clime like you describe and now I know why they choose the name for the trucks. Fortunately for me they always need some care since they are 50 years old collector trucks. A mix between an aircraft and a Porsche that looks like a brick.


Welcome, And oh how jealous I am of you. My dream has always been to own a pinz, or a a volvo C303
Hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 1, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario farmland near Chatham. 

Never knew about the vehicle or the critter before. Will either of them pull a plow?


----------

